# BMQ and Guns



## Matt-Z (22 Jan 2005)

I'm 16 and i was just excepted into the BMQ in Hamilton(yay). Now I'm not as gun happy as you all are thinking :threat: but I was just curios, when you take  your BMQ do you receive your guns license? or am I going to have to get my license on my own time.


----------



## Baloo (22 Jan 2005)

Gun license? Unless nobody told me any different, you receive no such thing. You are only authorized to handle weapons on ranges with the proper authority and safety personnel in the military, or on exercises/drills with unloaded weapons. These give you no special licenses. You may only use them when issued to you, and commanded by superiors.


----------



## Baloo (22 Jan 2005)

Oh, and by the way, you use a "rifle" in BMQ. Not a gun.  ;D


----------



## infamous_p (22 Jan 2005)

i highly doubt it.. because i believe a gun's license really has nothing to do with your knowledge of firing a weapon but it simply regards keeping a weapon in the home... although im not completely sure. just food for thought


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jan 2005)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> i highly doubt it.. because i believe a gun's license really has nothing to do with your knowledge of firing a weapon but it simply regards keeping a weapon in the home... although im not completely sure. just food for thought



No you do not get FAC...... you will be handling weapons as part of you military duties but thats it.. if you want to have you orwn guns/riffles /wahtever...you will have to get an FAC/liscence on your own time with your own money.


----------



## infamous_p (22 Jan 2005)

yea thats what i was thinking   ;D


----------



## Matt-Z (22 Jan 2005)

okies ... thnx for the help. Was just hoping I could get my license faster


----------



## D-n-A (22 Jan 2005)

If your only 16, don't be expecting to get your FAC/PALS anytime soon. I believe you have to be 18 or 19 to get it.


----------



## infamous_p (22 Jan 2005)

well once again.. im not completely sure.. but dont they do a background check when you apply for a firearm license? 

if you have BMQ in your background.. im sure the issue of a license will go much smoother

that is .. IF they DO do a background check

good luck


----------



## chrisf (22 Jan 2005)

It will goes perfectly smoothly for anyone provided you don't have a history of mental unstability or a criminal record, or other legitimate reasons not to own firearms.


----------



## Matt-Z (22 Jan 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> It will goes perfectly smoothly for anyone provided you don't have a history of mental unstability or a criminal record, or other legitimate reasons not to own firearms.



lol that reminds me of my interview..... when the recruiter was telling me that in my service I may have to kill someone while on duty and If i was ok with it, I said yes before he finished the question. All i got was a really odd look lol.

note to self - don't overload on coffee and Pop 1 hour before interview


----------



## Ghost (22 Jan 2005)

Don't worry if your a total nutcase you can still run people down with your car if they won't let you touch a firearm


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jan 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> Don't worry if your a total nutcase you can still run people down with your car if they won't let you touch a firearm



How true....... ;D

I'd venture to say that this thread is on its way downhill...........


----------



## jonsey (23 Jan 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> Oh, and by the way, you use a "rifle" in BMQ. Not a gun.  ;D



A rifle is a type of gun, like a shotgun, or a handgun/pistol, or a machine gun. The term rifle comes from the spiraling of the barrel back in the really old days (rifling a barrel). 

I wonder where people started thinking that a rifle is not a gun.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (23 Jan 2005)

Its a CF idiom - so that rifles (personal weapon) are differentiated from machine "guns"  - if you call a C7 a gun on course, you (and your coursemates) could be in for some nasty surprises


----------



## Ghost (23 Jan 2005)

I thought they would be more angry if you called it an M16 or a M82 Barret LOL.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jan 2005)

For the young, inexperienced and and non-mil types on here,

The term 'gun' is usually used on things over 20mm. Hence a gun is used by the artillery (105mm, 155mm), etc. 

However, the generic term 'machine gun' is usually referred to something belt fed. MGs here are called GSMGs, GPMGs, and LSWs. I rarely hear the word 'machine gun'.

In civvy world a 'gun' is a 'rifle' ( a clip is a mag), but in the world of the military we all know that these guns are indeed rifles or carbines. They can also be called personal weapons, plus they can be called what their nomenclature is, say C7, C8 or F88, F88C, etc.

If you were to call a rifle a gun here, you'd be getting a chewing from the nearest NCO quicksmart.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## atticus (23 Jan 2005)

Gun: http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/photoarchive/HiRes/060502/BK2002-0156-70a.jpg

I made the mistake of calling a rifle a gun on my BMQ. It was drilled into me extra hard because I was joining the RCA. Thats a mistake you only really make once though.


----------



## Ghost (23 Jan 2005)

So what falls into the sub machine gun catagory?


----------



## Gouki (23 Jan 2005)

There is no way to get your license faster, and it's not as simple as a simple "gun license" that covers all the bases.. you got non-restricted (rifles), restricted (most handguns) and prohibited (the fun stuff).

They do the background and criminal checks yes, obviously they would have to to make sure Coathanger Sam or some nut doesn't get permission to buy that .270 he claims he'll use for hunting.

It will *not* go smoother because you have BMQ or are an ace with the C7 or C8, it doesn't matter. For example my father who has fired off countless army weapons and has 23 years in could not go out and buy a rifle because according to the Government of Canada he is unqualified to use it. It may seem stupid (which it basically is) and while some sort of joint-military thing would be nice (in a dream world) the fact is you must still prove you know your shit to them before they give you that card.

And by the way, "fast" in this field is getting your license back in 2-3 months. I was going to go write my restricted license so I could get a Desert Eagle or .45 Army (haven't decided yet both have such endearing qualities) but decided not to because I'm going to be gone on training come May, and I probably wouldn't get the license back until mid may or early June. 

As far as the age thing .. I forgot. Here is the site if anyone wants to know anything else:

http://www.cfc-ccaf.gc.ca/default_e.asp


----------



## chrisf (24 Jan 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> The term 'gun' is usually used on things over 20mm. Hence a gun is used by the artillery (105mm, 155mm), etc.
> 
> However, the generic term 'machine gun' is usually referred to something belt fed. MGs here are called GSMGs, GPMGs, and LSWs. I rarely hear the word 'machine gun'.



Right or wrong, we were always taught that "gun" (As well as weapon/machine gun) was acceptable nomenclature for machine guns (The C9/C6 etc). Don't know what everyone elses take on that is,\.


----------

